# Glen Beck: America's Third Great Awakening



## JOwen (Sep 7, 2010)

If this has already been posted, I apologize. Glen Beck is now claiming that we are on the cusp of a third great awakening. He uses George Whitefield as his political example. It is void (obviously) of repentance or sin. 
Will New Economic Proposals Create Jobs? - Video - FoxNews.com


----------



## Michael (Sep 7, 2010)

He's been setting this up and hinting at it for years.


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Sep 7, 2010)

Despite what Glen Beck thinks of himself he is more the second coming of William Jennings Bryan than a "3rd Great Awakening".


----------



## Willem van Oranje (Sep 7, 2010)

Mormons look up to the 2nd Great Awakening because it provided the backdrop and origin of Mormonism. Joseph Smith was to some just the latest and greatest revival preacher, and many followed him who had been swept up in previous waves of the 2nd Great Awakening. The 2nd Great Awakening is very prominent in their thinking. When they think of the 2nd Great awakening, their mind goes straight to Joseph Smith. Therefore, Mormons would be inclined to use this kind of "3rd Great Awakening" terminology.


----------



## LawrenceU (Sep 7, 2010)

Yes, and the vapid theology and revivalism of much of the Second Great Awakening laid the groundwork for Smith and other cultic restorationists. The church today is in serious trouble as most of it is the child of that vapid theology and revivalism, thus it is ripe for the picking.


----------



## Tripel (Sep 7, 2010)

I thought it was a pretty good video. Of course he's not going to talk about sin and repentance, but he did have some good things to say.


----------

